# Steroid juice+



## rockon519 (May 16, 2016)

Anybody used this website. Legit gear?  

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## 187Infidel (May 30, 2016)

Looks like a toss up to me..


----------



## rockon519 (Jul 3, 2016)

What do you mean toss up? 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------

